# I did it!!!!!!!!!!!



## Kearson (Jan 18, 2012)

I went to the court house and filed for divorce. 

STBXH and I had talked about going to a mediator, but he's been wavering and stalling and drinking more and more and I just couldn't take it anymore.

That night STBXH burst into my room reeking of beer and mouthwash (he doesn't know I filed. He hasn't been served yet), and he walked over to my bed and stared at me, then went back to his own room, closing the door behind him.

It scared the snot out of me. I don't know why he did it, and I don't care. I had my father in law put a lock on my bedroom door and told STBXH he needs to keep on his side of Dodge. I'm SO glad I filed. I want away from this man.

I don't know how he's going to react when he gets served, but I had to do this. I was tired of letting this tantruming man child dictate how this was going to go.

I feel so much better now.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hope it goes ok when he's served. 

Can you get him to move out? Any chance of that?


----------



## Kearson (Jan 18, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Hope it goes ok when he's served.
> 
> Can you get him to move out? Any chance of that?


We live with my father in law in my father in law's house. STBXH grew up in this house. He has no friends and no local family, so unless he's going to live in our car (not likely), he won't be going anywhere.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh yea, I remember your story now. 

Welll I hope it goes well.. YOu will all just be roommates for a while till you are out of school.

Keep up posted.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Good for you.

 I know it's scary....good luck.


----------



## Kearson (Jan 18, 2012)

He's supposed to get served Sunday afternoon, so I will be spending today and the first part of tomorrow stealthily hiding everything I don't want him to destroy if he loses it.

The plan is to take my son, go down the street and meet my friend with the papers, and then she's going to go up to the house and serve the papers. I don't know whether or not I'm allowed to be there when it happens, but I really don't want to be anyway, so I won't be.

I will eventually have to go home, and that's what I'm dreading. I'm not afraid of him. He may be taller and stronger than I am, but I've got about 30lbs on him and I can lay him out if I have to. My concern is for my son. I don't want him to see his dad lose it, and I don't want him accidentally getting caught in the middle. I wish I had somewhere I could leave my son for this, but I don't 

Hopefully STBXH will just go pout in his room (best case scenario), but I just don't know.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Good for you.
> 
> I know it's scary....good luck.


:iagree:









Good luck!!


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm dreading the day we file....


----------



## Kearson (Jan 18, 2012)

All went well. He came to the door, was polite to my friend, and acted like nothing had happened when I came home. He's been holed up in his room for most of the afternoon. He told me he was going to go out and get his own food and to not make anything for him for dinner.

I guess we'll just have to see what happens next. He's got 30 days to respond. I'm not sure if he will, and if he does, I'm not sure how he will go about it. Another waiting game, woo-hoo 

I'll be glad when this is all over.


----------



## Kearson (Jan 18, 2012)

I finally got a date for a hearing. It's in January. But it's just to see if we are ready to have a trial. Nothing will get decided. It's a hearing to see if we can have a hearing  Ugh! I wish this didn't take so long. I was done with all this months ago.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

wow...keep us posted...daily if you can...your in a hostile living situation...so yea...keep us posted...


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't get this..why are you still living in his father's house? :scratchhead:


----------



## Kearson (Jan 18, 2012)

Freak On a Leash said:


> I don't get this..why are you still living in his father's house? :scratchhead:


I have nowhere else to go. Right now I have a great job, my son is now in school, my FIL is very supportive of me and lets me drive ones of his vehicles. If I leave, my son would have to leave school, I'd have to leave my job, and I'd have no car... and I have no idea where I would go.


Divorce has been dealt with and done. As of February 6th, I will no longer be married :smthumbup:


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

Good for you for following through...where does your ex live now??


----------



## Kearson (Jan 18, 2012)

Stella Moon said:


> Good for you for following through...where does your ex live now??


We all still live in the same house.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

Wow. 

Hows that working for ya?


----------



## Kearson (Jan 18, 2012)

Stella Moon said:


> Wow.
> 
> Hows that working for ya?


It's fine so far.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

So what are you going to do when you actually GET divorced? You still going to live in the same house and have your ex barge in and stare at you as you sleep? :wtf:

I don't know how great this job is but why can't you get a place of your own on what you make? If your son is in college, why can't he pay for it himself? My daughter pays for her college education. Maybe your FIL could sell you this car or loan it to you? 

You husband SHOULD be paying you some sort of support. 

With divorce comes freedom from your H but you also have to go out and make it on your own.


----------

